# Error in GTK lib



## Free (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi every one,
I got a problem, I can't start such things as xchat, pidgin & etc =\
Here what i get :


```
# xchat
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: Undefined symbol "g_dgettext"
```

How can it be fixed ?


----------



## Free (Aug 9, 2009)

I fixed it by reinstalling gtk.


----------

